# Trovoadas em Sintra (2 de Abril) e Alentejo (1 de Abril)



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2007 às 18:26)

Sintra:




















































ALENTEJO:
















ALQUEVA:






Espero que gostem!


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 18:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sintra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa foto reportagem. Pelas fotos dá para ver que teve com acumulação significativa de granizo. A barragem também parece estar bem composta...


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2007 às 19:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sintra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa reportagem  

Fazes ideia do diâmetro das pedras de granizo? Tinham mais de 0,5 – 1 cm?


----------



## Fil (4 Abr 2007 às 21:47)

Grandes fotos e reportagem, dia meteorológicamente muito movimentado por essa zona!


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 22:20)

Boas fotos 

Fez-me lembrar o dia 16 de Fevereiro de 2007. Nesse dia tambem caiu aqui uma forte granizada


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 08:55)

Bom Registo   
Por aqui é que não tem caido nada! Nem chuva qto mais granizo!


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 12:14)

boas fotos   a falta de neve temos o granizo


----------

